# Rimless planted aquarium



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

Water






finally starting to clear up a little better

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Great looking tank! How many gallons is it?


----------



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you. ..its 21.4

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------

